# IBM Thinkpad T42 W-Lan Treiber



## Justin-1992 (27. Februar 2010)

Ich habe nen Problem mit dem W-Lan Treiber für mein IBM Thinkpad T42.

Everest Netzwerk:

1. Atheros 802.11g Wireless LAN MiniPCI Adapter
2. Intel PRO/1000 MT Mobile Connection

LAN und Wireless-Lan gehen nicht :-(

Der Geräte Manager sagt vollgendes:

Andere Geräte (mit Fragezeichen):

1. Ethernet-Controller
2. Ethernet-Controller
3. PCI-Modem
4. Unbekanntes Gerät

Hinten steht was von Type 2373 - 6ZG S/N: 99 - KCT6Y 04/12
und X10 - 60256

Ich weiß einfach nicht weiter.
Habt ihr vill. die passenden Treiber?

Mfg. Jus.


----------



## Dr Dau (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo!



Justin-1992 hat gesagt.:


> Habt ihr vill. die passenden Treiber?


Wir wohl nicht, aber evtl. Lenovo (IBM)?!

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Justin-1992 (28. Februar 2010)

Die hae ich ja schon ausprobiert...


----------



## next1 (28. Februar 2010)

Hallo, 
auf der Unterseite deines T42 steht eine Typ-Nr....... (2373-7WG)..... 
soviel ich weis haben alle T42 mit der Nr. 2373 usw einen Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection Chipsatz . bzw einen Intel PRO/1000 MT Mobile Connection für´s LAN eingebaut.... wenn du etwas anderes verbaut haben solltes, dann hast du das evtl. selbst eingebaut oder der wo du das ThinkPad her hast...dann solltest du vielleicht einmal auf der Herstellerseite anschschauen.....
Alle IBM /Lenovo Treiber kommst bei Lenovo auf der Webseite unter:
http://www.lenovo.com/de/de/
-Downloads&Treiber
unter Angabe der Gerätedaten den passenden Treiber...............

du kanst mir aber auch schreiben welchen Geräte-Type hast und ich schicke direvtl. die passenden Treiber, da ich mehrere ThinkPad habe (T43, T43, T41)

gruß
Dieter


----------



## Justin-1992 (28. Februar 2010)

So.. habe jetzt die passenden Treiber installiert..denke ich.

Lan geht.

W-Lan geht.

Nur bei PCI-Modem steht noch nen ? vor.
Aber ich glaube das dingen brauch ich gar nicht^^

So ich hab dann mal zutun.... Avast..Mozilla...ICQ.....Adobe...

Mfg.


----------

